# Detailingworld™ Review- Swissvax Best Of Show



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product:
This pot of Swissvax Best of Show (BOS) was purchased from a fellow Detailing World member in the Sales section :thumb: Hence how I have gotten my American paws on it :argie:. It is as the title suggests, Swissvax UK's show wax offering. Swissvax is a wax company originating in Switzerland, that offers high end, luxury car waxes and car care products.



Pictured with a Waxmate OG :thumb:

What Swissvax says:
Concours-wax including 50 Vol.% of pure yellow Brazilian Grade One Carnauba wax
Provides an outstanding gloss experience on all paintwork systems with a very deep and intense shine that also makes experienced concours enthusiasts speechless with amazement
Recommended for Concours participants and sophisticated enthusiasts
Prepare the paintwork with Cleaner Fluid prior to the wax application
Important: please note that before the first application of a Swissvax wax, the paint must be pre-treated without fail with Cleaner Fluid Regular so that the wax can successfully adhere to the paintwork.
Swissvax Concorso is a famous and popular concours-wax and awarded classic. Its formulation includes a 50 Vol. % of pure yellow Brazilian Grade One Carnauba wax providing an outstanding gloss experience on all paintwork systems with a very deep and intense shine that also makes experienced concours enthusiasts speechless with amazement.
A wax container of 200ml is sufficient for 8 to 15 wax applications whereby we recommend you to wax your vehicle every 3 months meaning that one container of wax allows you to maintain your automobile investment for more than two years in a condition which usually would be reserved to award-winning classics only.
Before Concorso wax is applied, the paint has to be prepared with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid in order to ensure that the paintwork surface is perfectly clean and free of old wax residues and contaminations of old wax, acid rain, tar, insects and other remains and also to ensure that the wax can perfectly bond to the paintwork surface. Perfect preparation is the key to the world famous Swissvax finish.

The Method:
This wax is being used on a 70's Chevy Nova that is modified for the track as well. The wax was applied after machine polishing with CG SS. I used a waxmate applicator, which fit perfectly in the pot. The wax is very lush, smelling of tropical fruit, giving off a strong aroma when using it on the car. Classic swissvax texture, with some bits of nuba that break down as you apply.

Very nice to apply with the right amount of oils that make it spread very nicely. Applied in small, overlapping circles. Let it cure for 10-14 minutes then removal was near effortless.

Here is a shot of the car before waxing:




Now for the FUN part!


Here are some finish/ reflection shots:
Front Quarter panel


Driver's side:


Roof:


Trunk:


Passenger side:


Hood:


Price:
£195.00 for a 200ml pot or £59 for a 50ml pot

Would I use this again?:
Yes. Being that this wax is unobtainable here in the States, and its American brother, Concorso is the US option, this will be reserved for special cars. (I have both and they ARE NOT exactly the same)

My Verdict:
As always, using Swissvax waxes is an absolute pleasure, the icing on the cake after busting your butt!  I left a very reflective finish on some panels and I felt was very glossy around the curves. The objective for the owner was to get it ready for some Chevy Shows and local gatherings, so I think the end results were very nice. Some show waxes worry me in terms of basic durability, but I left this car with extreme confidence. It will also be stored on his lift, in his garage, with a cover over it! It is a performer, that you can not contest, but some people are backed off due to the pricetag. For those, I suggest grabbing a 50ml pot to invest in. I would be extremely surprised if anyone tried it and was not pleased with the product or results. Please keep in mind this car got hours of prep including machine polishing with CGSS.

Anything I would change:

About the product itself? No, I was very happy with the results of this Show wax.

Cheers and thanks for looking! 

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

